# [DSL-Router] Satic Route kann ich nicht einrichten!



## the snake (13. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe einen W-LAN Router (DrayTek Vigor2500We), den ich aber als kabelgebunden benutze. Ich habe mir meinen PC als Homeserver eingerichtet. Dabei bin ich ganz nach dem Tutorial bei Tutorials.de vorgegangen. Da steht, dass man dem Router eine 'Satic Route' geben soll. Wenn ich das mache, kommt entweder ein Fehler oder der Eintrag erscheint einfach nicht in der Liste.
Weiß jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## FrankO (21. Juli 2004)

was hast du als static Route eingetragen? 
wenn Du an DSL hängst reicht silent RIP und keine Route oder 0.0.0.0

lg aus Hessen


----------



## the snake (22. Juli 2004)

Ich hab das eingetragen, das in dem Tutorial steht. nur die LAN ip ist bei mir nicht 192.168.1.12 sondern 192.168.1.11.
Ich hab zwar einen DSL router, aber eine Silent RIP finde ich da nicht.


----------

